# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kastriot Myftaraj dhe fryma që nxit urrejtje fetare

## AIPR

*Çfare eshte ky Njeri?* 

_Nga Alban Bala_
Teksti ne vijim mban firmen e Kastriot Myftarajt- nje individi te çuditshem, quasi-fantomatik, qe publiku i gjere e besonte me teper si nje pseudonim deri diten kur Prokuroria e Pergjithshme hapi ndaj tij hetime per akuzat e nxitjes se urrjetjes nder-fetare dhe nderetnike. Hetimi tani eshte nderprere, por jo veprimtaria e ketij njeriu. Vetem gjate dy muajve te fundit ai ka akuzuar Fondacionin Soros se po ringjall ne menyre perfide nga regjistrat mesjetare te gjithe elementet me origjine çifute ne Shqiperi dhe po i mbeshtet ata - ku ai perfshin edhe Edi Ramen e Erion Veliajn e organizates MJAFT-, si dhe pervijoi provokimin e meheret qe tronditi kontinentin duke shpifur ndaj profetit islam Muhammedit kesaj rradhe me nje akuze te pashembullt per pedofili.(?!)
Ideja e tij baze eshte ne fakt me shume se utopike. Ajo eshte e rrezikshme. Rikonceptimi kombetar shqiptar ne driten e gegeve katolike, ne formen e nje kombi krahinor te mbiquajtur alban- pak a shume si basket- duke propozuar ndarjen e Shqiperise me gjysmen e saj jugore jo-albane-sipas tij, per tu bashkuar me trojet e shkeputura jashte kufinjve nen nje flamur e fe kristiane, eshte parathenie shume e trishte e nje nisme qe per shqiptaret eshte qartesisht regresive. Ajo eshte anti-shqiptare. Ne fund te fundit çfare kerkojne me teper qarqet ultra-nacionaliste te Vorio-Epirit?
Eshte interesante se databaza e te dhenave kryesisht personale qe ky individ ka perdorur per te sulmuar shume figura shqiptare, nga politologu Abdi Baleta deri tek shkrimtari i mirenjohur Ismail Kadare, i perngjajne si dy pika uji te dhenave qe mbledhin zakonisht sherbimet sekrete, kur pergjojne, skedojne apo hetojne mbi nje individ. Z.Myftaraj asnjehere nuk ka sqaruar se cili sherbim ia ka kaluar atij keto te dhena.

Vazhdimi ketu: http://www.albpr.org/g-news/modules....rticle&sid=135

----------


## Rejjan

Kastriot Myftaraj eshte si puna e Don Kishotit.

ku per gomar ka burgun, per Rosinant kryqin.
I vetmi ndryshim me Don Kishotin eshte se nese i pari luftonte me Mullinjte e eres, ky i fundit nuk ka ku ti gjeje ato, vetem se era e historise po e hudh ne kanalin e turpit.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Kastriot Myftaraj eshte si puna e Don Kishotit.
> 
> ku per gomar ka burgun, per Rosinant kryqin.
> I vetmi ndryshim me Don Kishotin eshte se nese i pari luftonte me Mullinjte e eres, ky i fundit nuk ka ku ti gjeje ato, vetem se era e historise po e hudh ne kanalin e turpit.


Gegu i forte Kastriot Myftaraj nuk sheh dot me larg se hunda e tij. Sidoqofte, leximi i tezave te tij eshte tejet zbavites. Sa per burgje e gjera te tilla eshte kunder ideologjise te tregut te lire (te ideve ne ket rast) me rras ne burg sepse mendon ndryshe.

----------


## [xeni]

> *Gegu i forte* Kastriot Myftaraj nuk sheh dot me larg se hunda e tij. Sidoqofte, leximi i tezave te tij eshte tejet zbavites. Sa per burgje e gjera te tilla eshte kunder ideologjise te tregut te lire (te ideve ne ket rast) me rras ne burg sepse mendon ndryshe.


Ai me duket se eshte toske fare; i lindur ne Korçe e i rritur ne Elbasan.

Eh ç'vete!  :uahaha:

----------


## Seminarist

Po edhe ne te folur, ai duket qe eshte korcar. Vleresimi im per te, per aq sa kam arritur te shoh, eshte nje djal/burre inteligjent. Kjo duket sheshit.
Nqs sot ai eshte 39 vjec, sac kam krijuar pershtypjen se eshte, dhe nqs dikush lexon shkrimet e tij, artikujt neper gazeta, apo dhe librin "Kalvari i Gjysmehenes" (qe i bie ta kete shkruar para moshes 35 vjecare), ai nuk krahasohet me asnje forumist e me gjere te moshes se tij. Shume nga kritikat qe ai i ben metodologjise historike nacionalislamiste te Ferrajt (dhe Baletes), eshte shume e goditur dhe madje eshte e vetmja qe une kam hasur qe i kundervihet me dinjitet.


Shkrimet e Myftarajt mund te jene te gabuara ne shume vende, por nuk jane percarese. Vetem nje dallkauk uniformo-kinezo-hoxhist mund te mendoje e kritikoje ne keto forma.

----------


## F_LASKU

Ka ne internet ndonje material te shkruajtur nga ky Myftaraj?

E kam degjuar shpesh si emer por skam lexuar asgje prej tij.

Kush din dicka te na sjelle link nese se ka problem.

----------


## forum126

Kastrioti eshte tip pervers.Lexoni si e nderron fytyren nje qind here .Nga musliman, ne ortodoks pastaj ne katolik tani ka perfunduar ne politikan .


*SHQIPTARËT-"CAPER EXPIATORIUS" NË "PËRQAFIMIN" VATIKAN-PATRIARKANË*

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rimekembja/message/52

*Natyrshmëria njerëzore e Muhammedit a.s. e shprehur në Kur’an*

http://www.bashkesiaislame.net/Takvi...t_myftaraj.htm

----------


## alko71

A, po budalla qe te koka ky bre!Per menimin tem ky se paska kryet per dy kame(kembe) jo (bashke me ata qe e perkrahin).Edhe gegenishten nuk po e shkrujka cysh duhet.E kame fjalen sa i perket atij shkrimit te adresa qe na ka dhene hapesi i temes .

----------


## iliria e para

> Kastrioti eshte tip pervers.Lexoni si e nderron fytyren nje qind here .Nga musliman, ne ortodoks pastaj ne katolik tani ka perfunduar ne politikan .


Sa intersante kjo! 
Po ti, a mendon ndonje here per veten ,paraardhesit tu, jeten ne USA,  bindjen tende fetare dhe politike?

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Shkrimet e Myftarajt mund te jene te gabuara ne shume vende, por nuk jane percarese.


Po domosdo qe per ty shkrimet e Myftarajt 'nuk jane percarese'. E si mund jene percarese shkrimet e tij kur ato perputhen me tezat e greqerve, mbeshtetes i te cilave je ti vete?

----------


## Seminarist

Kur une them nuk jane percarese, nisem nga disa premisa qe kane te bejne me:

1) Eshte nje studim, ide, pikepamje e shprehur ne menyre demokratike, e cila nuk ka *pushtet* as te percaje e as te bashkoje, sepse nuk eshte ligj, ne mos ata qe qe percahen, meqe dikush shkruan dicka, si ti psh, jane qeniet me me pakuptim ne kete planet - dhe kjo duket nga menyra se si flet.

2) Une nuk nisem nga ideja se mendimi im duhet te jete ne varesi me rezultate te kunderta me te dikujt tjeter, ashtu sikurse ti jeton per inat te grekeve psh, sepse mendoj, qe nje menyre e tille te menduari u shkon vetem anormaleve.

Une nisem nga vete ideja se sa qendron ne vetvete, dhe ne baze te vete idese e hedh poshte ose e pranoj.


Duke e pare se ku qendron ti ne keto dy pika me lart, e kam per nder qe te me sillet neper kembe nje picirruk si ti.

----------


## fejer_nagy

Asgje s'ke thene, vetem sa je perpjekur te ofendosh. Fundja, cfare mund te presesh nga nje 'Kastriot Myftara' i forumit si puna jote?!  Vazhdo te shkruash gomarlleqe, grekerlleqe edhe genjeshterlleqe, ashtu sic ke bere deri me tani ....  :djall me brire:

----------


## Seminarist

Megjithese, e pranoj se nuk ia vlen te merresh me breckat e forumit, per te dhene nje hint te vogel te vocerrakerise tende, do te jepja kete shembull:


Shihni se si me imiton shkrimet e mia ky fejer-i


Tema: Pse shqiptaret e nderrojne shume lehte fene e NoName

Krahasoni pergjigjen time posti Nr.9 i dates 01.04.2006





> Pyetja eshte e drejte, por analiza (hapese) shume e dobet! Nuk mund te gjesh nje pergjigje te sakte, ose perafersisht te sakte, kur nuk e ke te qarte se per cfare po pyet.
> 
> 
> Hapi i pare qe duhet ndermarre per gjetjen e pergjigjes eshte:
> 
> 
> - Distancimi nga pergjithsimet, nga te parit bardh e zi te gjerave.
> 
> 
> ...





dhe 

me pas postin 15 te Fejer-nagy, qe eshte pak a shume perseritje e postit tim.





> Nga cila histori nisesh ti ore NoName kur thua qe shqiptaret ishin nder popujt e pare qe e pranuan krishterimin? Madje ti shkon deri aty sa te thuash se shqiptaret krishterimin e pranuan edhe para romakeve?! Ku bazohesh ti per keto qe shkruan? Per me teper, si e spjegon ti NoName faktin qe fjalet qe kane te bejne me krishterizmin ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, jane teresisht me origjine latine? Bile edhe ne ato raste kur egzistojne fjale autentike shqipe, ne nje liturgji te krishtere perdoren vetem fjale latine. 
> 
> Sikur proto-shqiptaret (iliret) te ishin konvertuar para romakeve duhej te ndodhte e kunderta e asaj qe ka ndodhur, pra duhet te mbizoteronin fjalet autentike shqipe, jo ato latine. Prezenca e latinishtes ne fjalorin kishtar te shqipes, sipas historianeve dhe gjuhetareve, tregon se proto-shqiptaret nuk u konvertuan ne te krishtere nga ndonje shenjt si Shen Pali, ne nje mision te perkthimit te 'fjales se zotit' ne gjuhen e tyre shqipe, pasi qe nje mision i tille do te kerkonte perkthimin e bibles ('fjales se zotit') ne gjuhen e atyre qe ishin subjekte te konvertimit, pra shqiptareve. (Nje proces i tille ndodhi me disa popuj te tjere qe u konvertuan nga misionare, si psh gotet dhe me vone sllavet). Me proto-shqiptaret nuk ndodhi e njejta gje, domethene nuk pati perkthim te bibles ne gjuhen proto-shqipe, se nuk pati 'shenjt' qe ti konvertoje shqiptaret. Prania e latinizmave ne fjalorin kishtar te shqipes, deshmon se proto-shqiptaret krishterimin e moren drejtpersedrejti nga nje popullsi latinishtfolese me te cilet ata ishin ne kontakt te vazhdueshem, dhe ne raport me te cilet ishin inferiore (te sunduar). 
> 
> Per me teper, konvertimi i proto-shqiptareve ne te krishtere nuk ndodhi ne shekujt e pare te eres sone, sic propagandohet nga disa 'historiane', por ndodhi vetem pas zyrtarizimit dhe institucionalizimit te krishterimit nga Konstantini, kur u shtua presioni per tu konvertuar mbi popujt e nenshtruar. Krishterimi ne shekujt e pare te eres se re (I-III), ne Gadishullin Ballkanik ishte i kufizuar vetem ne disa zona urbane te viseve bregdetare te banuara kryesisht nga popullsi latine dhe grekofone. 
> 
> Nuk mund te kete konvertim ne mase, ne rast se nuk inkurajohet, mbeshtetet dhe sanksionohet nga shteti dhe institucionet shteterore, aq me shume kur perhapja e fese behet ne nje gjuhe te panjohur per masat e gjera dhe te shtypura. Konvertimi ne krishterizem, pas shpalljes se saj si fe zyrtare e Perandorise Romake, inkurajohej dhe ushtrohej nga autoritetet perandorake pasi sillte bindshmeri ndaj institucioneve religjiozo-shteterore dhe lojalitet ndaj perandorit. Nje proces i ngjajshem me perhapjen e krishterizmit mes shqiptareve ne Ballkan, do te ndodh me vone gjate sundimit Otoman, kur ndodh perhapja ne mase e islamit.




A KE SURRAT ti atehere te thuash ato qe thua me siper?

----------


## Rejjan

Natyrisht Qe Per Seminaristin K.m Do Te Jete Kalorsi I Krishterimit Me Nje Kale Pa Patkonj, Me Shpate Thyer Dhe Me Mburoje Te Ndryshkur Gjithe Vrima.

----------


## Darius

Kastriot Myftaraj nuk eshte aspak pervers. Eshte thjesht nje njeri shume i informuar dhe me bindje te tijat qe nuk i shet dhe i ndryshon sipas situates. Per me teper nuk eshte aspak ai i pari qe ka shkruar per Fondacionin SOROS. Ky fondacion eshte shigjetuar disa here nga gazetat ne Shqiperi madje ne vitin 96-97, Gazeta Albania ka bere nje sere artikujsh me raporte speciale te CIA-s dhe M16 ku pasqyrohej veprimtaria e dyshimte e Sorosit si nje nga organizatat instrumentale ne manipulime, pastrim parashe dhe me prirje te theksuara sioniste. George Soros eshte hungarez por ka patur prova te forta qe subvencionohej nga familja Rothchilds.

Me aq sa i kam lexuar nga shkrimet e tij me eshte dukur tip inteligjent dhe me mendje te hapur. Natyrisht ky eshte mendimi im dhe sja imponoj njeriut tjeter.

----------


## RaPSouL

Hmmm une ket person ne shikim te pare sdo ta quaja aq pervers sa eshte paraqitur ne kete fjalim, ne syt e mi ky person thjesht tregon ate qe din apo ka degjuar ose ka mar nga dikundi, ai nuk nxit asnje percarje fetare mes shqiptareve po perkundrazi secili pa mar parasysh fetar apo jofetar duhet te lexoj dhe te pranoj perkufizimet e tij pasi eshte nje person intelegjent dhe ne nivel te lart te njohurive te pergjithshme...


RaPSouL

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Çfare eshte ky Njeri?* 
> 
> _Nga Alban Bala_
> Teksti ne vijim mban firmen e Kastriot Myftarajt- nje individi te çuditshem, quasi-fantomatik, qe publiku i gjere e besonte me teper si nje pseudonim deri diten kur Prokuroria e Pergjithshme hapi ndaj tij hetime per akuzat e nxitjes se urrjetjes nder-fetare dhe nderetnike. Hetimi tani eshte nderprere, por jo veprimtaria e ketij njeriu. Vetem gjate dy muajve te fundit ai ka akuzuar Fondacionin Soros se po ringjall ne menyre perfide nga regjistrat mesjetare te gjithe elementet me origjine çifute ne Shqiperi dhe po i mbeshtet ata - ku ai perfshin edhe Edi Ramen e Erion Veliajn e organizates MJAFT-, si dhe pervijoi provokimin e meheret qe tronditi kontinentin duke shpifur ndaj profetit islam Muhammedit kesaj rradhe me nje akuze te pashembullt per “pedofili”.(?!)
> Ideja e tij baze eshte ne fakt me shume se utopike. Ajo eshte e rrezikshme. Rikonceptimi kombetar shqiptar ne driten e gegeve katolike, ne formen e nje kombi krahinor te mbiquajtur “alban”- pak a shume si basket- duke propozuar ndarjen e Shqiperise me gjysmen e saj jugore “jo-albane”-sipas tij, per t’u bashkuar me trojet e shkeputura jashte kufinjve nen nje flamur e fe’ kristiane, eshte parathenie shume e trishte e nje nisme qe per shqiptaret eshte qartesisht regresive. Ajo eshte anti-shqiptare. Ne fund te fundit çfare kerkojne me teper qarqet ultra-nacionaliste te Vorio-Epirit?
> Eshte interesante se databaza e te dhenave kryesisht personale qe ky individ ka perdorur per te sulmuar shume figura shqiptare, nga politologu Abdi Baleta deri tek shkrimtari i mirenjohur Ismail Kadare, i perngjajne si dy pika uji te dhenave qe mbledhin zakonisht sherbimet sekrete, kur pergjojne, skedojne apo hetojne mbi nje individ. Z.Myftaraj asnjehere nuk ka sqaruar se cili sherbim ia ka kaluar atij keto te dhena.
> 
> Vazhdimi ketu: http://www.albpr.org/g-news/modules....rticle&sid=135



Si duket u paska be fjale per nje person qe nuk e din as qet se cfar eshte , me paska mbiemrin "Myftaraj" , mbiemer tipik musliman dhe vjen ketu  e ben propagande e cila e cila ne asnje menyre nuk i shkon per krah kombit tone .
Nje njeri , qe u perzihet shqiptareve se cfar feje ata te kene dhe nga ana tjeter ben thirje per coptimin e vendit tone ne baza dialektore , gege tosk , edhe ate ne momentin kur shqiptaret me te madhe luftojne per te bashkuar trojet e veta , kisha thene vetem nje fjale, ky njeri eshte tradhetar dhe punon per interesat e armiqve tane . 
Andaj pik se pari ketij idioti duhet ti meret shtetesia shqiptare dhe te nxiret nga shteti jone . Lete te shkoj majmuni edhe ne hene te jetoj , kjo nuk me intereson aspak , por per nje shqiptar qe ben politik percarese nuk duhet te kete vend ne Shqiperi ( ne trojet etnike shqiptare ) .

IceFus1on

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po edhe ne te folur, ai duket qe eshte korcar. Vleresimi im per te, per aq sa kam arritur te shoh, eshte nje djal/burre inteligjent. Kjo duket sheshit.
> Nqs sot ai eshte 39 vjec, sac kam krijuar pershtypjen se eshte, dhe nqs dikush lexon shkrimet e tij, artikujt neper gazeta, apo dhe librin "Kalvari i Gjysmehenes" (qe i bie ta kete shkruar para moshes 35 vjecare), ai nuk krahasohet me asnje forumist e me gjere te moshes se tij. Shume nga kritikat qe ai i ben metodologjise historike nacionalislamiste te Ferrajt (dhe Baletes), eshte shume e goditur dhe madje eshte e vetmja qe une kam hasur qe i kundervihet me dinjitet.
> 
> 
> Shkrimet e Myftarajt mund te jene te gabuara ne shume vende, por nuk jane percarese. Vetem nje dallkauk uniformo-kinezo-hoxhist mund te mendoje e kritikoje ne keto forma.



Nese ky idiot me qenka inteligjent , atehere une jam pilot . Ky b. palare nuk ka as tru e as njohuri dhe nuk ka dinjitet ti kundervihet Baletes . Baleta ndoshta eshte ultranacionalist , por te pakten ka kuptuar se kush eshte armiku i kombit tone , dhe ata jane njerezit qe bejne percarje kombetare dhe bashkpunojne me armiqet tane , pra shkurt e shqip bahkpunojne me grek e serb . 
Une e kutoj qe ti permban kete debil , pasi ai ben thirje qe shqiptaret te behen kristijan ( nuk do te ndodhi kurre ) , por nuk dmth te pranojme mendimet e dikujt vetem se ata lidhen me bindjet tona fetare . 
Une jam musliman dhe per mua shteti shqiptare perbehet nga krejt shqiptaret , pa marre para sysh se cfar jane . 
Ashtu sic une e parashikoj shtetin shqiptar , aty nuk ka vend vetem per ato shqiptar qe bejne percarje kombetare dhe bashkpunojne me armiqet . Keta shqiptare duhet te debohen nga vendet tona .

Icefus1on

----------


## Zarathustra.

Kastriotin nga Bealeta i ndan vetem feja, asgje tjeter. Vijat e konfliktit dhe debatit i kane te njejta, dhe ekstremizmi gjendet ne te dy me te njejta doza. 

Sidoqofte argumenti anti-islam i Myftaraj eshte i sakte te pakten nga ana shkencore dhe faktualo-hsitorike. E verteta e hidhur eshte qe islami si ka dhene asgje kultures shqiptare per 500 vjet. Sikur studimi i tij anti-islam te ishte me i moderuar apo i atij te notave alla-Kadare, do ishte nje studim teper i spikatur dhe me vlera per shqiptaret.

Cdo gje tjeter sigurisht qe e qelb edhe kete vizion perparimtar duhet thene te Myftarajt pra ate anti-islam. Myftaraj del jashte cdo llogjike te pranueshme dhe ne fakt i ben njerezit te luten per nje Enver te dyte........... por kete here kapitalist.

Eshte fatkeqesi, ekstremizmi sot eshte e vetmja menyre qe i ben njerezit te degjojne.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Kastriotin nga Bealeta i ndan vetem feja, asgje tjeter. Vijat e konfliktit dhe debatit i kane te njejta, dhe ekstremizmi gjendet ne te dy me te njejta doza. 
> 
> Sidoqofte argumenti anti-islam i Myftaraj eshte i sakte te pakten nga ana shkencore dhe faktualo-hsitorike. E verteta e hidhur eshte qe islami si ka dhene asgje kultures shqiptare per 500 vjet. Sikur studimi i tij anti-islam te ishte me i moderuar apo i atij te notave alla-Kadare, do ishte nje studim teper i spikatur dhe me vlera per shqiptaret.
> 
> Cdo gje tjeter sigurisht qe e qelb edhe kete vizion perparimtar duhet thene te Myftarajt pra ate anti-islam. Myftaraj del jashte cdo llogjike te pranueshme dhe ne fakt i ben njerezit te luten per nje Enver te dyte........... por kete here kapitalist.
> 
> Eshte fatkeqesi, ekstremizmi sot eshte e vetmja menyre qe i ben njerezit te degjojne.


Si doqfote argumenti anti islam i ketij debilit Myftaraj eshte i sakte nga shkaku se ti nuk je musliman !!! 
A e kuptoni ju o burra qe kurr  thoni se ky majmuni Myftaraj paska te drejte , ae kuptoni se ju ofendoni 80 % te shqiptareve !!!
Sa i perket anes shkenore te Islamit , duhet te lexojsh pak ma shum dhe ketij kombi Islami i ka falur njerez si Azem Bejta , Isa Boletini , Adem Jashari , Bajram Curri , Ismail Qemali etj etj , pa te cilet ti nuk do te kishe Shqiperi . 
Eshte interesante kur nje shqiptar mundohet te shkruaj dicka per fene , sidomos kjo vlen per shqiptaret e shqiperis , ne asnje menyre nuk mundeni ta leni anash materializmin . Cdo here kur beni krahasime fetare e lidhni me aritjet teknologjike dhe nivelin jetesor qe ka perendimi dhe bota Islame sot .
Nuk krahasohen fet me aritje shkencore , sidomos kur dihet se pas renies se Perandorise Islamike krejt ato shtete rane nder okupimin e forcave te huaja , u bene koloni te perendimit dhe sot e kesaj dite edhe pse kane nje pavarsi duket se punojne dhe veprojne sikur me qene koloni . 
Dmth thua qe Islami nuk i ka dhene asgje ketij kombi . Atehere urdheroni dhe me tregoni se cfar i ka thene krishterimi ketij kombi !!! 
E di qe te pakten i ka dhene nje Ndrio qe vrau Teodor Daskalin !!!

IceFus1on

----------

